# In welcher Datei wird geloggt welche E-Mails versendet wurden?



## pee (24. Juni 2010)

Hi,

in welche Datei schreibt der *Courier Mail-Server*, welche E-Mails er versendet hat? Denn in */var/log* finde ich keine Datei, die darauf hindeutet. *mail.log* ist es immerhin nicht.

HAND


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2010)

Das steht alles im mail.log. Aber Du scheinst hier was zu verwechseln, emails werden normalerweise von postfix versand und nicht courier.


----------



## pee (25. Juni 2010)

Dann ist es wohl postfix. Wo finde ich denn dazu die Log-Datei?


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2010)

/var/log/mail.log


----------

